# Linksys modem, Netgear router, connection problem. Provider- Comcast



## sanon (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok, here is the problem, I just formatted my computer, and have everything working as before, except one thing. My internet.

When my router and modem are connected, I can get a wireless signal and connection, though it is very very slow (takes about 5-10 minutes per 5 mb to download). When it's just modem, it doesn't work and the modem doesn't even appear in the network connectons window. I called both linksys and comcast, neither did anything. I'm having some comcast guys coming tommarow to see what they can do. 

I have the comcast high speed deal, never had problems before, can't find the drivers, mainly beacuse comcast doesn't let customers download the firmware, and linksys in their infinite wisdom gives install discs with nothing more than a user guide. So what should I so if the comcast guys don't know what to do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You do realize that with a standard cable modem you MUST power cycle the modem if you change the attached device, right? There are also no drivers for a cable modem, so I'm not sure what drivers Comcast is withholding. 

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages. If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## sanon (Apr 30, 2006)

Modem- Linksys BEFCMU10 ver 4
Router- 54 MBPS Wireless Router WGR614 Ver. 7


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>PING 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=47
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=47
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=350ms TTL=47
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=349ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 36ms, Maximum = 350ms, Average = 193ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [66.94.234.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=389ms TTL=46
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=663ms TTL=46
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=827ms TTL=47
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=856ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 66.94.234.13:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 389ms, Maximum = 856ms, Average = 683ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>NBTSTAT -n

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.3] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
KOS-MOS <00> UNIQUE Registered
KOS-MOS <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : kos-mos
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TRENDnet TEW-421PC/TEW-423PI 802.11g
Wireless Cardbus/PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-54-AB-8E-17
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 03, 2008 4:03:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 04, 2008 4:03:05 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>

ERRORS-
Using comcast install CD
The Comcast High-Speed Internet Install Wizard was unable to complete the installation process due to an error.
Please call 1-800-COMCAST for assistance.
The following information may be useful to provide to your Customer Account Executive. Please write it down or print this page.
Error type: CD-4.0.1_RC4-6-005 
Detail: The server responded with a 404 error.
We apologize for the inconvenience.


OTHER-
Got a connection, only wireless though, and it's incredibly slow.

Microsoft Windows XP
Media Center Edition
Ver 2002
Service Pack 2

We also have a laptop, it gets a wireless connection, though it's just as slow.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Again...

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)

How do wired connections work? Are they also slow or do they run properly?


----------



## sanon (Apr 30, 2006)

johnwill said:


> Again...
> 
> Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.
> 
> ...


Isn't 
Modem- Linksys BEFCMU10 ver 4
Router- 54 MBPS Wireless Router WGR614 Ver. 7

The exact make and model?

When it's just the modem which is wired, I get no connection at all. Only router plugged in, wireless works.


----------



## sanon (Apr 30, 2006)

sanon said:


> Isn't
> Modem- Linksys BEFCMU10 ver 4
> Router- 54 MBPS Wireless Router WGR614 Ver. 7
> 
> ...


I disconnected the computer from the router and that seems to have helped the wireless speed a little. Still get the same error when I try to use the comcast install CD though.

EDIT:
Forgot to mention, it disconnects and drops in speed pretty randomly.


----------



## sanon (Apr 30, 2006)

sanon said:


> I disconnected the computer from the router and that seems to have helped the wireless speed a little. Still get the same error when I try to use the comcast install CD though.
> 
> EDIT:
> Forgot to mention, it disconnects and drops in speed pretty randomly.


EDIT2:
The modem doesn't appear in the Network Connections window, perhaps I don't have the proper drivers? I can't find any anywhere though.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry I missed the models, don't know what I was looking at. :smile:

You MUST power cycle the modem to connect to a cable account. There are no drivers for an Ethernet cable modem, Windows provides all the functionality you need. Try connecting directly to the modem with the computer, then make SURE you turn the modem off for more than 30 seconds, then back on. Boot up and post the IPCONFIG /ALL again. I'd also like to know if the disconnections occur with the modem-only configuration.

You don't need the Comcast installation CD at all, and it can only cause you problems. :smile:


----------



## sanon (Apr 30, 2006)

johnwill said:


> Sorry I missed the models, don't know what I was looking at. :smile:
> 
> You MUST power cycle the modem to connect to a cable account. There are no drivers for an Ethernet cable modem, Windows provides all the functionality you need. Try connecting directly to the modem with the computer, then make SURE you turn the modem off for more than 30 seconds, then back on. Boot up and post the IPCONFIG /ALL again. I'd also like to know if the disconnections occur with the modem-only configuration.
> 
> You don't need the Comcast installation CD at all, and it can only cause you problems. :smile:


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>PING 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>NBTSTAT -n
NetBT is not bound to any devices
C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration


C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>

There ya go, turned off my computer, unhooked the modem, plugged the computer straight to it, those are the results. Did the same while the computer was on.

Question, could it be I'm for some reason missing the drivers for the modem, or just general modem support? Beacuse the computer doesn't even recognize the modem being plugged in, the only connections to ever appear in the internet options window are "Wireless Network Connection" and "1394 connection"

Would seem to be a good reason, it would mean that comcast can't properly hook up with the modem resulting in the lowered internet speed (I think, I'm not so good with this kinda stuff)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you turn off the MODEM when you changed the connection? I'm not even seeing the wired connection in the IPCONFIG, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## sanon (Apr 30, 2006)

johnwill said:


> Did you turn off the MODEM when you changed the connection? I'm not even seeing the wired connection in the IPCONFIG, let's see this.
> 
> Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*
> 
> ...


In yellow, question marks
Other Devices
Other PCI Bridge Device
Other PCI Bridge Device
SM Bus Controller

Under modems it says 
PCI Soft Voice SoftRing ?Modem wtih Smart SP, though there is no marking, I thought I should point it out.

Also, I did turn the computer off completly for the cycle.


----------



## sanon (Apr 30, 2006)

sanon said:


> In yellow, question marks
> Other Devices
> Other PCI Bridge Device
> Other PCI Bridge Device
> ...


Whoops, I mean I turned off the modem completly for the cycle.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to download and install the chipset drivers, that may help with the situation.


----------



## sanon (Apr 30, 2006)

johnwill said:


> You need to download and install the chipset drivers, that may help with the situation.


From searching around, It would seem I need a Nvidia Network Bus Enumerator driver, and I remember having that driver before, only problem is, I can't seem to install it from the website.

I also checked the AMD website incase the driver stemmed from that, still nothing.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start with the chipset drivers from the computer or motherboard manufacturer.


----------

